# Rope slit throat, NSW, AU.



## eert (Jun 19, 2013)

> A tree lopper has died after he was struck in the throat by a piece of rope whilst using a wood-chipping machine in the state's south.
> 
> Police said the man, 36, died on a rural property near Moss Vale after he suffered a fatal neck injury about 8.15am on Wednesday.
> 
> ...



Tree lopper killed using wood-chipping machine


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 21, 2013)

awful,,,, how? details be handy but often takes 2 or more years to be revealed released.
I think if a rope winch feed issue this will be second work place accident by one of these winches in past year 

same event but picture of site here Man in Moss Vale wood chipper accident | Illawarra Mercury

while looking found this was recent very sad as well 

Tributes for tree lopper James Battle, who died from fall at a Morphettville home | adelaidenow


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear this,prayers for his family, rip.


----------



## eert (Jun 21, 2013)

Very very sad, rumor has it, they had a redirection pulley set up with a winch, and strop or carabiner broke on the tree at the triangle, seems victim was standing in the triangle zone, and you could imagine what would happen, its very sad. Thats whats going around the traps but thats not on the media report, media report is completely different so take what i said with a grain of salt.

Not sure why media said: "He has been struck in the throat by a rope that was caught in the wood chipper and that resulted in an injury that led to his death," Inspector Post said ? maybe my sources are wrong.... but i have heard the other story from more then one person over the past week or so.

I have seen something similar in the same setup, in my situation they had the winch wire from the chipper threw the carabiner in a redirection pulley setup and obviously the friction caused the wire to cut threw the carabiner in my situation it was noticed what was setup and stopped in time, the carabiner was only half cut threw, lucky in this situation noone was standing in the triangle zone and it didnt cut all the way threw.

But maybe the rope did get sucked in i really want to know now, cause both stories are completely different.

I haven't heard anything about the guy that fell yet, that's horrible also, why did he have to fall, i need more info , ill have to ask around. I cant sleep tonight, why do they just say "fell out of a tree" and dont tell me how, carabiner unlocked? he cut his high point and only had one point of attachment? knots failed or slipped? They will tell us in two years time you say? I would like to know for my own work place safty.


----------



## treesmith (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm really sad reading these stories.
I'd like to know more too, just in case its something that makes a difference one day as you just never know


----------



## imagineero (Jun 21, 2013)

It's pure conjecture unless you hear it direct from someone who was there, or read the incident report. If it was a case of the rope entering the chipper, it could have been a scenario much like this one which happened to a buddy of mine this year;

http://www.arboristsite.com/arboricultural-injuries-fatalities/229179.htm

I've heard of a couple similar incidents to this, one which resulted in a fatality. In the case of my buddy's workers, one got smashed in the face and the other had rope burn and some broken fingers but could have easily resulted in death for one or both. If a rope gets fed into a chipper, with branches or whatever, there's a good chance it will wrap round the drum/disk and when that happens the whole thing will get pulled into the chipper with unbelievable speed and power. If it's a climbers rope, he stands a good chance of getting pulled out the the tree, or the entire tree pulled over if it's not large. If a ground guy gets tangled in it, he will get pulled into the feed rollers before he can even react. There is no way to stop it once it happens, stopping/ reversing the rollers does nothing, shutting the machine down does nothing. It happens before you realise it has happened. 

Shaun


----------

